# New From Texas



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

thirdcoastangler said:


> Hello everybody. I have been keen on upgrading from my Hobie Outback and am here to soak up knowledge. Wife and I will be moving to Greenville, Tx in June so I will be fishing the lakes and ponds around East Texas. I enjoy the salt most however, and mostly fish out of Rockport and Aransas Pass. I am reading through old posts trying to decide what aluminum hull would work best to handle both lakes and drifting flats. Thank y'all for having me, and I appreciate the help from mods getting my account squared away!
> 
> Morris


It is pretty cold up here and not much tide movement. I would try and stay in in south TX near the saltwater if possible.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Living in Lubbock currently, you don’t gotta tell me about the cold bubba


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

You selling that hobie outback?


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

No sir I am riding that bad boy into the ground


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Thank you Smack. I have come across plenty of your posts in reading through old threads and appreciate the knowledge you have shared.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Lubbock? Take that Kayak to Allen Henry?


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

No I have only fished Buffalo Springs when it's not covered in geese poo


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Not a lot of water available up there. I went to Tech, haven’t been up there in long time.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Graduating in May, ready to move on to literal greener pastures


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Shouldn’t a Sabine skiff be the obvious choice?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Shouldn’t a Sabine skiff be the obvious choice?


It would be for me.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Shouldn’t a Sabine skiff be the obvious choice?


Those are slick no doubt and would love to buy local. Lookin for a project boat for rebuild however, so my boat is sitting somewhere collecting leaves with weeds growing through it. Probably gonna be some old farmer nearby does that count for local? lol


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the graduation and new chapter.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (11 mo ago)

Thank y'all for the warm welcome


----------



## Tescit (11 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------

